# Determine ISO9660 ISO Level



## ikreos (Aug 7, 2011)

Any way to determine what ISO Level a disc was created with (image or physical)? file only tells that it is an ISO9660 filesystem. Did some googling but didn't turn up anything useful.

Thanks.


----------

